# On-premise vs off-premise



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how many of you have your own dining rooms or are exclusive caterers at a venue?

For those of you that have been preferred caterers would you mind sharing what you'd expect from the venue/what they expect from you?


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

:look:I would venture to say any caterer today with their own dinning room is an inherited business. At the cost of property today it would be impractical to purchase property for the sole purpose of a catering business. And I am being realistic. I would say clients today are expecting more quantity for their dollar rather than quality.
KOBE beef is the finest beef on the market but how much do you sell. I have problems upselling to USDA Prime.:thumb:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Several venues in STL have "preferred caterers", they pay x amount to be the caterers for that venue. In some cases a % of food too. Many venues have beverage service....ie caterers provide food, service & rentals but not booze.
Some venues are open to all caterers.
Some have only one caterer @ the venue.....bidding happens every so often, usually annually or bi annually.

Some venues look for a range of caterers...ie, pasta house low end, some median ends and then a higher end.....so that customers have a choice.

In each case there is a sales person for the site that recommends caterers.


----------

